# What's this algae?



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been getting this kind of algae on my anubias for a long time and I have yet to find out what it is. It is similar to green spot algae but its black.

Heres some information on my tank;

pH: 5.4
kH: 5
gH: 10
Nitrate: 60-70 (extremely high)
Phosphate: 3+
CO2: 60ppm ...

I will probably not be able to remove the algae from the anubias but I would like to know if theres a way that I can prevent it from happening to any of my newer leaves.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/Jdinh04/Anubias Algae/5.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/Jdinh04/Anubias Algae/4.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/Jdinh04/Anubias Algae/3.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/Jdinh04/Anubias Algae/2.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/Jdinh04/Anubias Algae/1.jpg


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That looks like black brush algae to me. If it is you are probably short of CO2, even though your KH and pH say you have more than enough. I suggest that you try the "drop checker" method for verifying that you have adequate CO2 in the water. See: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/32100-diy-drop-checker-2.html


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

And check the circulation in the tank. The anubias might be in a dead spot, I get this next to my return were there is no water movement. Need to deliver fresh Co2 to the leaves.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

There is enough circulation in the tank. I'll try the drop checker method and see how that goes. Although my p04 is at 3+ ... I am getting green spot algae on the glass. Maybe my nutrient levels aren't balanced?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If your PO4 levels are really at 3+ ppm and you have green spot, try upping the CO2 some more. Low CO2 would also explain the BBA ;-)


----------

